# open beak breathing



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

when my birds fly around for a short time they start breathing with their beaks open. is this cus they are out of shape and its really hot or is there something more wrong with them?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi GimpieLover,

They can breath w/their mouths open in hot weather, so that's a real possibility. Also, is it one bird in particular as opposed to all of your birds? Are you noticing anything other than this? How do their poops look, are they otherwise feeding normally? 

fp


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

i only notive 2 of them doing it but they are the 2 most active. they are acting normal and pooping and eating regularly but they start breathing like this after just very short flights so i got worried


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, have you checked inside their mouths recently and noticed anything unusual? If your concerned, maybe you could drop off a poop sample and have a float done locally. I will say that when it's pretty hot out, it's not unusual to see them breathing w/their mouths open. The first time I noticed this I was worried as well, so I asked here, folks told me that it is much the same as a dog panting when hot. Since then, I've noticed on hot days, it's a pretty common sight.

fp


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

this is defenitly because of the weather all of my pigeons are the same and they do that it is really normal but dont fly your pigeons when it gets over 100 degrees and when the weather is under 45 degrees because when its cold they will fly for a long time and wotn sit and when it gets dark they will keep flying and when its hot and they fly for an hour or 30 minutes they get really thirsty and take off to go find water so dont fly them when it is really hot and cold


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

GimpieLover said:


> when my birds fly around for a short time they start breathing with their beaks open. is this cus they are out of shape and its really hot or is there something more wrong with them?


Has the temperature increased recently? Then it is probably weather related and it is likely they are out of shape.

Still, check the inside of their mouth and make sure to get them on a good prevention program.


----------

